# AMD 6 Core Phenom 1090T



## chimuelo (May 18, 2010)

I don't have time until next week to check this out, but my fellow enthusiast here has called me up frothing about his new 900 Dollar 6 Core DAW.
He has overclocked it from 3.2GHz to 4.1GHz.......This is unwise because of the heat AMD is known for.
But for 3.7GHz it's very fast and AMD was running 64bit DAW's long before Intel, so this seems like a great little slave PC for 8GB/Windows 7 64.
AMD's 890 Chipset has excellent graphics, again way past Intels latest GPU on package design.
I know most guys here don't use racked up gear but in case you do, a 1U for this prices can be perfect for a certain instrument, and also a powerful SYnth & Sequencer. Need a fast loading rig....use 4 of these for around 3500 USD and have 24 Cores.
Seems very sweet, too good to be true.
I shall abuse it and see how it works.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6819103849


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm looking at the 1055T model myself. Save a few $$$.


----------



## chimuelo (May 18, 2010)

I already built a 1U i3 530 for Kontakt and have been using it live with great sucess. I run it at 3.4GHz and the built in VGA is fine. It cost me 775 USD.
So I have proven these little 1U's can work well.
I was always concerned with the tight space but use chassis w/ ventilated lids right above the CPU.
This is affordable and practical for me. The 6 core might be my design for VSTi synths.
My XITE-1 already handles all mixing, Modular synths and effects. It's a 1U as well.
A studio I recently worked at had the 6 core Intel in a PC and it was kicking serious booty. Presets and synths were loaded in seconds instead of minutes, but that DAW cost the guy 3200 USD............
I'll gladly take the AMD and run it a tad slower.
I have never used VSTi's for synth, just DSP, but I am assuning that I can run 4 x big ones and still have 2 cores for connectivity and Bidule.
I have spec'd one out already. Let me know if you want to see the parts list.
Pretty damn cheap.
Good reviews from April too.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... AUXEqw204A


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

Yeah. I love this stuff. What parts are you looking into? 

Me I only go with ASUS for AMD mobo's. I've had great success with Ram from OCZ and Corsair. I've also got some Kingston that's worked well too, but for some reason I prefer the other two brands. I like the Ulta LSP750 power supply, but I've read mixed reviews on it. Looking for another brand that's good and reasonable. I'm also digging the Cooler Master cases but something rack mounted would be killer. Though I'd be looking for a 2 or 3 unit rackmount rather than just 1U. Space isn't really and issue.

jose


----------



## chimuelo (May 18, 2010)

http://www.rackmountmart.com/rm2u/rm2004.htm

Here's a good place I buy my stuff.
They take returns too as I had an EATX once falsely advertised. My ATX wouldn't bolt down, so they re fabbed it and sent it back within 1 week...Ankyu

I have a VSTi version for 850 USD
And designed a LASS/EWHS Orchestral version for 1100 USD.

Asus Series 4 Pro w/ SATA III/USB 3.0
AMD 1090T
Kingston SSD OS + Apps
Corsair Dominator 8GB CL7
Western Digital 32 MB Cache 600GB 10K Velociraptor
Rackmount 1U
Seasonic 1U PSU

The unlocked multiplier of the AMD means I can have my RAM and CPU speeds wherever I want.
I will go with DDR3-1800 @ CL7
3.4GHz for the 6 Core..................In my recent experiences with AMD that's around 3,0GHz on a quad i7...Fast enough, if not. Add more juice until the skin is crunchy....Ankyu


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

A well thought out machine!

For me the SSD drive for OS and apps would be overkill so I'll probably just go for a standard drive there saving me some green.

Thanks for the link.

Jose


----------



## chimuelo (May 19, 2010)

Its the older first released SSD. Thats why they're cheap.
It makes boot ups and loads much quicker for impatient bastards like me.

BTW. The AMD 6 Core can run with the Chipset that has the best built in GPU in the business. The i3/i5 seriers has a decent one, but AMD's is fast and can do 3D work if need be.
At any rate, this is why I can build 1U's.
My PCI-e 1X DSP Rack has a tiny connector, and the built in GPU means no graphics cards.
For a VePro Slave its perfect though...........no sound card, no video card...just Dual GigaBit LAN.

I do consider my gigs mission critical though as a crash means I am on Analog synths until I can reboot. I onlyu have an 8 channel Analog Switcher I can use a footswitch to jump into.
In the last 12 years of mixing virtual with hardware I have never had a crash yet.
Damn lucky I guess. Th lights can screw things up though.
Last time I had a crash I had racked up hardware samplers, analog synths and a QX-1. Everything shut down or needed re booting but the QX-1 Yamaha sequecner kept going after a little tiny skip. I finally stopped using it 3 years ago becasue the 5 1/4" Floppies are hard to find........ :mrgreen: 

BTW, I digress to the PSU"s.
I use to have redundant PSU's but its unnecessary.
I do really read up on reviews, and like anything mechanical, if the warranty is 4 or 5 years, its a good sign.
Check this site out.
Thye have done many, many great PSU reviews over the years.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... NBK8aBnMdQ


----------



## chimuelo (May 19, 2010)

I have always used Intel or Supermicro as I am a new AMD fan for obvious reasons.
My sons geeky friends use DFI and Asus for their water cooled rapid fire gaming rigs, but Asus is being used in the DAW's I have spoke of here before and they are used nightly in various shows and lounges.
For the sake of upgradability I am choosing the SATA III / USB 3.0 Asus Series 4 Pro. I am sure it will require another BIOS upgrade as there are always issues with new rigs, but I play them for weeks before using them live.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=Gdf0vtpVf72LTYgs&templete=2 (http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=G ... templete=2)

I am sure this Dog Will Hunt..


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 19, 2010)

I am VERY interested in knowing how the 1090T performs against the higher Intel chips in a real-world audio setting.

I haven't been a big fan of AMD for a while now, but these newest Phenoms are looking very promising for the price!


----------



## chimuelo (May 19, 2010)

I was messing with the 785G chipset that also has a built in GPU and it was fine using the 965 Black Edition CPU. I could also run VSTi's like Pianoteq Pro and GMedia MTron, and all 16 MIDI channels packed with sampled instruments.
These benchmarks are pretty accurate for Kontakt based DAW's that run some VSTi's.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... 5xtYzsl6og

I am building w/ the 6 core because it is an ethusiast CPU that can Overclock the RAM & CPU to the exact sweet spot I want.
It will be a VSTi DAW that can use VePro or another suitable networking app.

I saw a killer Cubase DAW years ago using the AMD MP CPU's and a Tyan Tiger motherboard. For the day, it was a fantastic rig. Smoked all Intels and IBM based Macs. But after that the chipsets went south until the NF3's came out. Then after that they were bad again for audio, etc. That's why I always stayed w/ Intel and Creamware DSP cards.
These days the AMD chipsets are fine and the Graphics solutions are much better than Intels. But the Nehalem i7's cannot be touched by anything from AMD. But once you hit 3.6GHz or better either CPU is fine at that speed.
I have used DAW's that were OC'd at 4.1 and 4.5 GHz and they are insanely fast, but the difference from 3.6 to 4.0+ isn't big enough IMHO to take the risk.
One things certain though, with the DFI or the Asus and the 6 core 1055T/1090T overclocked to 3.4/3.6GHz, it will smoke, and the price is 70% LESS !!!!!
So I will take the chance, this means I can buy LASS and Omnisphere and build my own 1U for the same price as a store bought DAW.................A no Brainer for me.... o-[][]-o


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 19, 2010)

chimuelo @ Wed May 19 said:


> I was messing with the 785G chipset that also has a built in GPU and it was fine using the 965 Black Edition CPU. I could also run VSTi's like Pianoteq Pro and GMedia MTron, and all 16 MIDI channels packed with sampled instruments.
> These benchmarks are pretty accurate for Kontakt based DAW's that run some VSTi's.
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... 5xtYzsl6og
> 
> ...



What are your final specs for it, and can you build me one?  lol


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2010)

Sean Beeson @ Wed May 19 said:


> I am VERY interested in knowing how the 1090T performs against the higher Intel chips in a real-world audio setting.
> 
> I haven't been a big fan of AMD for a while now, but these newest Phenoms are looking very promising for the price!



Back in the single core days Intel and AMD were highly competitive chips. It's taken AMD a while to catch up on the multi core front. But it seems that they finally have. 

The good thing about AMD is that they are so inexpensive that it's worth taking a chance on. The way I figure it if it doesn't work out as a music computer then it will become a bad ass gaming and internet computer. 

But, in all honesty these chips look amazing and I'm sure they would kick some serious butt on music aps.

I'm looking forward to building one now. You can have a great working slave computer for $600 to $700. If you go with the 1055t chip it will bring the price down to $500 to $600. That's a lot of computer for practically nothing.


----------



## chimuelo (May 19, 2010)

I don't have the time for that but I learned from the guy who built my first 3 DAW's.
If you would like his number you can pm me.
He's in SoCal and has a Vintage Gear specialty shop too.
It's surprisingly easy to build though.
I would buy the parts and then once they arrive take them a local computer shop. Pay them to build it for 1-200 bucks tops.
That way if its fucked up they have to make it work and you can bust their balls instead of mine....... :mrgreen: 
Just a suggestion.

I do know what parts will work and can assist in the sytem integration end.
It's much nicer using the parts you want instead of what someone else has in stock.... :wink:


----------



## drumman (May 21, 2010)

chimuelo (or anyone else who wants to chime in),

Newbie question. I'm upgrading from a very basic computer to Windows 7, 64 bit, i7, 12 gb ram. Will run Sonar 8 (maybe Reaper), mostly VST's, effects, Kontakt, SD 2.0, Trilian, a few live guitar tracks. Hobbyist stuff. I don't have the skills or courage to build my own computer, so I go with an assembled system.

I'm looking at the HP Elite HPE 180t:

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&a1=See+all&v1=series&series_name=HPE180t_series&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/desktops/All_desktop_series/HPE180t_series (http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopp ... 80t_series)

and something like the CyberPower X58:

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/CyberPower_X58_Configurator/ (http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Cybe ... figurator/)

I need a sytem to work well, have enough ram and cpu power to run a dozen or so tracks with a combination of the above mentioned items. No games, just music applications.

I know this is kid stuff to you, but you would be able to comment on these computers' effectiveness, I'm sure. Would the systems I'm referring to serve me well? Any others? I'd like to stay in that price range, i.e., $1250. (The HP has a couple eSata connections that I like for backing up large files quickly.)

Please explain in fairly low tech fashion. I would appreciate any input.

Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (May 21, 2010)

I haven't breastfed for 3 years now, and I am so happy I chose to delve in.
Just take your current PC, tear it down and re build it.
You'll see just how easy this plug and play virtual world really is.
Sure there's tricks to installing software. Threads are full of the experts. That's something that requires patience since you are integrating several applications.
But HP, Dell or Gateway are clueless to your needs, and will hand over a PC full of gunk that you'll just have to re design anyways.
We are not gamers, so these OEM OS's are full of crap that needs to be eliminated.
I strip mine down to as few processes as possible.
You will have to do this anyways.
Your choices are to buy from ADK Pro or Vision DAW ( smartest IMHO )
BUild your own ( cheapest and most rewarding, left over cash for hardware mic pre's, etc. )
Or HP, Dell and Gateway will be happy to sell you a gunk box. ( dangerous IMHO )

You will be buying new computers for the rest of your life probably, so decide if you want to pay others or pay yourself....
CiaoMein.


----------



## drumman (May 21, 2010)

Thanks.

HP, Dell or Gateway are clueless to your needs, and will hand over a PC full of gunk that you'll just have to re design anyways. We are not gamers, so these OEM OS's are full of crap that needs to be eliminated. Yes, I'm aware of this. I could remove most of it probably.

I strip mine down to as few processes as possible. Agreed.

Your choices are to buy from ADK Pro or Vision DAW ( smartest IMHO ) I have discovered these guys in my research. Good, I'm sure, but getting pricey.

BUild your own ( cheapest and most rewarding, left over cash for hardware mic pre's, etc. ) Totally agreed. Time and learning curve are factors for me, too, though. My main occupation is not music, so when I get a moment, I just want to start playing.

Well, on that CyberPower computer...

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/CyberPower_X58_Configurator/ (http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Cybe ... figurator/)

I know we're not gamers, but would this one come loaded with gunk, too?

You can tell I'm trying to keep this simple. I know my limitations.

I really appreciate your comments! Clearly, you have experience and know your stuff.

drumman


----------



## chimuelo (May 23, 2010)

Here's a nice test from a reliable hardware basher that shows how AMD is outperfroming the Intel i7 975 in POV Ray.
I do not like the idea of having to buy a special HSF and increasing the voltage of the CPU. For live audio that is taking a chance.
But at 3.8GHz w/ 6 x Cores running, 3.8GHz is where most VST apps can't get much more use from what I've noticed.
I have seen plenty of tests so I am in on this one.
The only problem I see is supply.
4 of the only trustworthy retailers are alreay out of stock and taking hold orders.
Right out of the box this CPU will Overclock on stock air and HSinks to 3,8GHz with a single keystroke.
FWIW Apple and AMD are sitting at the table discussing the Bulldozer CPU's for 2011.
Worst case scenario.......................Apple walks, but just from the discussions involved Intel will cut its prices by the usual 30% whenever AMD threatens a percentage of their market share.
Just check out below..
This Dog Will Hunt...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,74962 ... oard/News/
Sorry, I like the German review guy, but translator should work.

6 Cores w/ 8GB's of DDR3 high speed RAM and the best OC'ing package.
I can smell 2 of these in a 1U DAW for CHristmas......
12 cores w/ 16GB's in a 1U for a dual slave config.........
Very Sweet-ish.....

Here's a review that actually shows how parallel threads will benefit DAW's.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/di ... cking.html


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 5, 2010)

And the hits just keep coming............
http://www.jwele.com/news_detail.php?847
This is a pretty amazing piece of kit.
One can stab 2 of these in a 12" deep 1U Chassis. Each w/ a Seagate 2.5" Seagate Momentus Hybrid drive w/ GB's of NAND cache.
On one board use a mini PCI-e 1X for an XITE-1 DSP rack, and the other can use the mini PCI-e 1X for Wifi card for Tri LAN Solution.
I think VE Pro would like that.
12 cores @ 3.8GHz..............................Sweet-ish indeed.
The 16GB DDR3 might be a limit for some templates, but for what I have in mind this will be a String, Woodwinds/Brass DAW.
WHy wait for the 12 Core motebook in 2012 for 8 grand.
This is smaller than a notebook, and using a small LCD like an iPad or just a Hynix 8.4" portable LCD screen makes it a truly powerful mobile unit.
Some say AMD is a poorly designed CPU,etc.
The truth is who here maxes out 8 cores on their Macs all of the time...?
While the AMD 6 cores aren't going to come close to a 980X i7, who cares.
I can build a dual 6 core DAW for leass than 2000 USD.......

So It SHall Be Written, So It Shall Be Done...........................Yul Brennar...Exodus, United Artists 1956.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks chimuelo, it's very generous of you to share this info with all of us.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2010)

Great info here! I'm got a Mac Pro 1.1 (2 x 2.66) and am maxing out with a full VSL VEP setup. I've been thinking about upgrading the processors to twin 4 cores E5355 (apparently it can be done), but this thread has got me rethinking! o-[][]-o


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive been pretty much a hardware/DSP buff using slower computers because of Gigastudio/Scope DAW's for years.
It was òÚ‹   ×/KÚ‹   ×/LÚ‹   ×/MÚ‹   ×/NÚ‹   ×/OÚ‹   ×/PÚ‹   ×/QÚ‹   ×/RÚ‹   ×/SÚŒ   ÖªBÚŒ   ÖªCÚŒ   ×/TÚŒ   ×/UÚŒ   ×/VÚŒ   ×/WÚŒ   ×/XÚŒ   ×/YÚŒ   ×/ZÚŒ   ×/[ÚŒ   ×/\ÚŒ   ×/]ÚŒ   ×/^ÚŒ   ×/_ÚŒ   ×/`ÚŒ   ×/aÚŒ   ×/bÚŒ   ×/cÚŒ   ×/dÚŒ   ×/eÚŒ   ×/fÚŒ   ×/gÚŒ   ×/hÚŒ   ×/iÚŒ   ×/jÚŒ   ×/kÚŒ   ×/lÚŒ   ×/mÚŒ   ×/nÚŒ   ×/oÚŒ   ×/pÚŒ   ×/qÚŒ   ×/rÚŒ   ×/sÚŒ   ×/tÚŒ   ×/uÚŒ   ×/vÚŒ   ×/wÚŒ   ×/xÚŒ   ×/yÚŒ   ×/zÚŒ   ×/{ÚŒ   ×/|ÚŒ   ×/}ÚŒ   ×/~ÚŒ   ×/ÚŒ   ×/€ÚŒ   ×/ÚŒ   ×/‚ÚŒ   ×/ƒÚŒ   ×/„ÚŒ   ×/…ÚŒ   ×/†ÚŒ   ×/‡ÚŒ   ×/ˆÚŒ   ×/‰ÚŒ   ×/ŠÚŒ   ×/‹ÚŒ   ×/ŒÚŒ   ×/ÚŒ   ×/ŽÚŒ   ×/ÚŒ   ×/ÚŒ   ×/‘ÚŒ   ×/’ÚŒ   ×/“ÚŒ   ×/”ÚŒ   ×/•ÚŒ   ×/–ÚŒ   ×/—ÚŒ   ×/˜ÚŒ   ×/™Ú   ×/šÚ   ×/›Ú   ×/œÚ   ×/Ú   ×/žÚ   ×/ŸÚ   ×/ Ú   ×/¡Ú   ×/¢Ú   ×/£Ú   ×/¤Ú   ×/¥Ú   ×/¦Ú   ×/§Ú   ×/¨Ú   ×/©Ú   ×/ªÚ   ×/«Ú   ×/¬Ú   ×/­ÚŽ   ×.üÚŽ   ×.ýÚŽ   ×.þÚŽ   ×.ÿÚŽ   ×/ ÚŽ   ×/ÚŽ   ×/ÚŽ   ×/Ú   ×.øÚ   ×.ùÚ   ×.ú              òÚ   ×/®Ú   ×/¯Ú   ×/°Ú   ×/±Ú   ×/²Ú   ×/³Ú   ×/´Ú   ×/µÚ   ×/¶Ú   ×/·Ú   ×/¸Ú   ×/¹Ú   ×/ºÚ   ×/»Ú   ×/¼Ú   ×/½Ú   ×/¾Ú   ×/¿Ú   ×/ÀÚ   ×/ÁÚ   ×/ÂÚ   ×/ÃÚ   ×/ÄÚ   ×/ÅÚ’   ×/ÆÚ’   ×/ÇÚ’   ×/ÈÚ’   ×/ÉÚ’   ×/ÊÚ’   ×/ËÚ’   ×/ÌÚ’   ×/ÍÚ’   ×/ÎÚ’   ×/ÏÚ’   ×/ÐÚ’   ×/ÑÚ’   ×/ÒÚ’   ×/ÓÚ“   ×/ÔÚ“   ×/ÕÚ“   ×/ÖÚ“   ×/×Ú”   ×/ØÚ”   ×/ÙÚ”   ×/ÚÚ”   ×/ÛÚ”   ×/ÜÚ”   ×/ÝÚ”   ×/ÞÚ”   ×/ßÚ”   ×/àÚ”   ×/áÚ”   ×/âÚ”   ×/ãÚ”   ×/äÚ”   ×/åÚ•   ×/æÚ•   ×/çÚ•   ×/èÚ•   ×/éÚ•   ×/êÚ•   ×/ëÚ•   ×/ìÚ•   ×/íÚ•   ×/îÚ•   ×/ïÚ•   ×/ðÚ•   ×/ñÚ•   ×/òÚ•   ×/óÚ•   ×/ôÚ•   ×/õÚ•   ×/öÚ•   ×/÷Ú•   ×/øÚ•   ×/ùÚ•   ×/úÚ•   ×/ûÚ•   ×/üÚ•   ×/ýÚ•   ×/þÚ•   ×/ÿÚ•   ×0 Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0	Ú•   ×0
Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0 Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0Ú•   ×0


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's even more good news from the geek squad Vegas boys back from Taiwan.

The X58 boards w/ 6 x DIMM's has always been a treat until the 1156 i7's came out. Even then the Gigabyte guys make great boards ( Vision DAW swares by them ) and have a UD6 P55 that has 6 x DIMM's.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardocp.com%2Farticle%2F2010%2F06%2F08%2Fgigabyte_p55aud6_motherboard_review%2F&ei=8AgPTNPuDYKENozq2OwM&usg=AFQjCNHKEbkP_FFHsbTKMTOKa2ySjyAdIg (http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;source=w ... a2ySjyAdIg)
But AMD has always cheezed out w/ 16GB max which really means 8GB's stable if 64bit and OC'ing are used.
But Asus has again hit the bullseye with this new board for the 6 core AMD's.
It has 6 DIMM'sbut guess what............?
4 x 2GB + 2 x 4GB's can be mixed for a total of 16GB's for the 6 core beast.
I honestly would never recommend that but for indoor work I see no need for the worries. For 11 years I have never had a crash yet, and this makes me nervous as I see guys w/ Receptors having crashes...
But I can see running 6 x 2GB DIMM's no sweat.
12GB's is perfect as I am a firm believer in having some RAM as overhead.
I think this DAW'g WIll Hunt........


----------



## Svencanz (Jun 8, 2010)

I recently built a new machine based on an AMD955 (quadcore) and a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P motherboard, and used Corsair memory.
Graphics: Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD4350 GV-R435OC-512I 512MB
The case is a Cooler Master Elite 330.

It was surprisingly easy - especially since I spent a couple of days reading Internet "how to" articles and the motherboard manual beforehand. 

I am running Windows 7 Home - 64 bit, and I had to use ASIO4ALL to get my Presonus Firestudio Project to work properly - that was the only snag. This is a software (driver) issue and not hardware, obviously.

Hopefully, a better version of the Presonus driver, sometime in the future, will allow me to go back to the native driver.

Loading LASS on my old Lenovo AMD machine took 5 hours - on this machine it took one hour...

Sven


----------

